# Please ladies can you vote for our jack



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi ladies most of you will no me as i been around since mid last year(a clomid bird) but am no longer on clomid as had to many MC and a chemical pregnacies so having a rest to lose weight and go from there!  not having much success atm! 

I hope everyone that no me and dont is well and doing well.

      For you all...

If anyone needs to talk or just rant im here!

I have entered my 4yr old on into the comp to be kinders new face i would be so so greatful if u could vote for me! Well us!   It can be done once a day!   TY x So please do it or as many days as u can  TY X x

http://www.faceofkinder.co.uk/view-gallery.aspx?cid=7260 Face Of Kinder - Jack's photo

/links


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Aww he is such a cutie!! I've voted   Good luck


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Thank you to everyone who has voted....

He is indeed a cutie 

Remember it can be done daily so plz plz do so if u can 

We are truely greatful!

Many thanks

x x x


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Voted


----------



## *Rach* (Jun 27, 2005)

Voted - he's a cutie


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

Voted !!

Good luck


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Voted  

Best of luck!

Louj


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Thank you everyone so so much for the voting     

Rememeber it can be done daily  

Thanks once again x x

           From jack x x


----------

